# Is inkjet printer less polluted?



## kenny1999

Is inkjet printer less polluted?
I have a laser printer home that gives out unpleasant smell that I believe to be unhealthy every time it prints.

I want to downgrade to Inkjet printer
Does it also emit unpleasant smell/substances?

Does it depend on brand and model?

Thank you.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Going from laserjet to inkjet is the stupidest idea ever.


----------



## ian

I have always used an inkjet printer at home and never noticed them to emit any smell, though possibly they do. 
I do notice the smell of the laser printers at work,  and generally don't like them,  so I don't think what you are proposing is a stupid idea. 
http://www.abc.net.au/health/talkinghealth/factbuster/stories/2011/06/22/3249217.htm


----------



## kenny1999

voyagerfan99 said:


> Going from laserjet to inkjet is the stupidest idea ever.



*The reason is that I don't need to print so often, and when I have to print, mostly I print color.

Laser is more polluted. Color Laser is more costly.

Doesn't it make sense to have a cheaper colour inkjet printer then?*


----------



## johnb35

I have a Brother laser printer and really can't smell a bad odor.  



kenny1999 said:


> The reason is that I don't need to print so often, and when I have to print, mostly I print color.



The problem with using an inkjet printer is that if you don't print often enough, the ink will dry up and may clog the print head causing you to take it in have it cleaned or possibly buy a new printer every year.  A monochrome laser printer is very cheap on toner replacements.  I've had my printer now for about 3 years and went through the original toner that came with the printer and 1 high yield cartridge.  I've been getting the low toner message for months now but it still prints.  I have another one here when it completely quits printing.  I can usually get the high yield toner for less than $40.  

Now the color laser printers are much more expensive to keep up.  You have to replace each color toner as it needs it and each one could cost up to $75.  If I was in a better financial state then I would have a color laser myself.  I also have a color inkjet only because I need color for my business cards.  My other inkjet went out last year so needed a cheap replacement.  I always print to the laser cause I never need color except for my cards. 

If you get the inkjet, just make sure you print color and black every couple weeks to keep the ink flowing.


----------



## kenny1999

johnb35 said:


> I have a Brother laser printer and really can't smell a bad odor.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with using an inkjet printer is that if you don't print often enough, the ink will dry up and may clog the print head causing you to take it in have it cleaned or possibly buy a new printer every year.  A monochrome laser printer is very cheap on toner replacements.  I've had my printer now for about 3 years and went through the original toner that came with the printer and 1 high yield cartridge.  I've been getting the low toner message for months now but it still prints.  I have another one here when it completely quits printing.  I can usually get the high yield toner for less than $40.
> 
> Now the color laser printers are much more expensive to keep up.  You have to replace each color toner as it needs it and each one could cost up to $75.  If I was in a better financial state then I would have a color laser myself.  I also have a color inkjet only because I need color for my business cards.  My other inkjet went out last year so needed a cheap replacement.  I always print to the laser cause I never need color except for my cards.
> 
> If you get the inkjet, just make sure you print color and black every couple weeks to keep the ink flowing.



*Please read, my first concern is not the cost, it's whether inkjet printer produces less harmful emission or not. I already have a laser printer that prints only black and white but every time it prints, I could smell unpleasant odor. I don't know if it's gaseous form of carbon or graphite or something like that.*


----------



## johnb35

I did read and this is what I replied with.  



johnb35 said:


> I have a Brother laser printer and really can't smell a bad odor.



Some lasers may omit more odor then others.


----------



## Okedokey

The odour you refer to is ozone.  Really not good for you, and yes, inkjet will not have this emission.


----------



## Geoff

If you don't print often, laser is still a better choice as it saves you a lot of money.  If the smell is concerning to you, are you able to move the printer to someplace else in your house where people aren't typically in?


----------



## kenny1999

johnb35 said:


> I did read and this is what I replied with.
> 
> 
> 
> Some lasers may omit more odor then others.



*Thank you. So now , I know ALL lasers would emit ozone, which is not good for breathe, I am now researching for inkjet.

To others, I am not living in US. I am living in a highly populated city. My home is very small. The smell of Ozone is unacceptable.*


----------



## Geoff

kenny1999 said:


> *Thank you. So now , I know ALL lasers would emit ozone, which is not good for breathe, I am now researching for inkjet.
> 
> To others, I am not living in US. I am living in a highly populated city. My home is very small. The smell of Ozone is unacceptable.*


If you're in a very populated city, the small emissions from the occasional laser printer shouldn't be your primary concern when it comes to clean air.


----------



## kenny1999

Geoff said:


> If you're in a very populated city, the small emissions from the occasional laser printer shouldn't be your primary concern when it comes to clean air.



* Can't you smell the strong odor coming from laser printer as it operates????
I can notice a strong smell from my Brother laser printer
Don't you think it a possible hazard to health ????*


----------



## tremmor

I don't smell nothing. I also have a black only Brother printer. 
If there is then its not noticeable. Which one do ya have. 
Mine is HL-2360DW.


----------



## Okedokey

As I said before, it IS negative to your health.  It is ozone and VOC, well understood emission, not good for you.  All laser printers emit this regardless if you can smell it.  The toxicological areas are not fully understood.


----------



## johnb35

Kinda mute I think when you have all large corporation businesses using laser printers nowadays.  It's faster and cheaper then inkjets. 

Kind of like these energy drinks that are bad for you such as the Monsters...  Do people still drink them?  Yeah, tons of people do.  
Cigarettes are bad for you as well but hell I know people that have smoked for years and are still living with no health issues. 
Didn't they say that eating red meat was bad for you years ago???  

I just think a lot people worry over nothing.


----------



## Okedokey

Most printer rooms now are separated and have quite extensive exhaust systems.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okedokey said:


> Most printer rooms now are separated and have quite extensive exhaust systems.


LOL I don't know what businesses you've been in but I have never seen this.


----------



## Geoff

Okedokey said:


> Most printer rooms now are separated and have quite extensive exhaust systems.


LOL!  Yeah, alright then.  "Printer rooms"?  Nearly every single office and educational institution I've seen have laser printers in offices and common areas, not dedicated printer rooms.  Even copier rooms don't have "extensive exhaust systems".


----------



## Fatherboard

I think that the pollutants you breath in from the City will kill you much sooner than your printer!


----------



## tremmor

Agreed. Emissions and Environmental. They have plenty of bad air.


----------



## beers

Okedokey said:


> Most printer rooms now are separated and have quite extensive exhaust systems.



The places I've been at try to jam a bunch of printers next to cubes and are in general work areas.

I don't think I've ever seen a dedicated print room in 'murica.


----------



## ian

beers said:


> The places I've been at try to jam a bunch of printers next to cubes and are in general work areas.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a dedicated print room in 'murica.


we dont have our printers in our work area
then again we dont have any dedicated printer room with any special exhaust
they are just kept away from the desks in a corridor type area separated by a wall
I remember when they tried to put them in some work areas, a lot of people complained, myself included, I didn't want to smell and inhale that from everybody's print jobs, not to mention the constant noise.
Nowadays we don't even use dedicated laser printers, we print directly to the photocopiers.


----------



## Okedokey

Whatever extensive experience you may have, ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 62.1-2007, Table 6-4 requires copy/printing rooms to be exhausted at a rate of 0.5 CFM/SF and classifies the exhaust air leaving the space as Class 2 (i.e., inappropriate for transfer or re circulation to spaces used for different purposes)


----------



## Geoff

Okedokey said:


> Whatever extensive experience you may have, ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 62.1-2007, Table 6-4 requires copy/printing rooms to be exhausted at a rate of 0.5 CFM/SF and classifies the exhaust air leaving the space as Class 2 (i.e., inappropriate for transfer or re circulation to spaces used for different purposes)


Did you know that's less than many other types of rooms, such as arenas, art classrooms, auto repair rooms, barber shops, beauty salons, cells, darkrooms, and as a matter of fact the only type of room that has a lower minimum exhaust rate are locker rooms.  Everything else requires an equal or greater exhaust rate than a "copy room".  

We don't have dedicated printer rooms in the vast majority of the enterprise or education here in America.  Many do have dedicated copy rooms however.

Your claim that printers have dedicated rooms with specialized exhaust systems is rubbish.  

Plus, you seem to have left out that ANSI (a volunteer organization) standards are not mandatory, enforceable laws. They are voluntary guidelines.


----------



## Okedokey

So you've been in every site have you ?  Lol.  Many places here have dedicated rooms because this is an issue.  Whether or not you've seen it or not is not the point.  I said that many do, to reduce exposure to emissions.  Not all.  Don't be a troll.


----------



## Geoff

Okedokey said:


> So you've been in every site have you ?  Lol.  Many places here have dedicated rooms because this is an issue.  Whether or not you've seen it or not is not the point.  I said that many do, to reduce exposure to emissions.  Not all.  Don't be a troll.


If anyone is a troll here, it's you, claiming that printers are often stored in dedicated rooms with specialized exhaust systems.  Corporate and education environments may be different in Australia, but I've seen plenty here and they all have printers inside the actual offices, or have one per wing/floor in common spaces.  Everyone else who replied to you also shared the same experience.


----------



## Fatherboard

I can see the headline in the paper now, 'he took his own life by connecting a hose to the printer'. Never heard so much rubbish in all my life!


----------



## Okedokey

Fatherboard said:


> I can see the headline in the paper now, 'he took his own life by connecting a hose to the printer'. Never heard so much rubbish in all my life!





> People could be exposed to dangerous levels of ultrafine particles emitted by printers if they are in an environment that is poorly ventilated and the printer operation is frequent or continuous...


  American Chemical Society's _Environmental Science & Technology_.



> ...researchers investigated emissions from all 62 printers in the entire six-story building, they found that 25 of them (40 percent) were emitting particles. Among those, 17 (27 percent) were "high emitters" (including HP LaserJet and HP Color LaserJet models, and one Toshiba Studio model), which caused the concentration of *particles in the surrounding air to jump tenfold when just one page was printed*.





> Printers should be positioned *near a ventilation inlet or outlet grill,* provided this does not result in increasing printer particles exposure for occupants of work stations adjacent to the printer. • The number of laser printers positioned amongst work stations should be reduced. *Ideally, laser printers should be placed in a dedicated printer room *or in an area of the office that is a sufficient distance away from occupied workstations. • Where there is local ventilation in areas or rooms where printers are located, the air flow should have a higher velocity than general office air conditioning air flow, as this will provide greater particle dilution.


http://www.safeworkaustralia.gov.au...ticle emissions in workplace environments.pdf



> The concentrations of ozone within the breathing zone of the operator depend on the amount of ozone discharged by the copier, the rate of decay of ozone, the volume of air in the room, the temperature and the ventilation in the room. *Odour problems with modern printers, copiers and fax machines usually indicate inadequate ventilation*.


 http://www.ohsrep.org.au/hazards/call-centres/office-hazards-photocopiers,-printers-etc#legal



> Large machines which are capable of collating, or are used regularly for long copy runs, *should be sited in dedicated copy rooms* with adequate natural or mechanical ventilation.


 Ozone: Health Hazards and Precautionary Measures. Health and Safety Executive Guidance Note EH38.



> Nanoparticles emitted by laser printers may have the potential to cause adverse health effects...


 Effects of Laser Printer–Emitted Engineered Nanoparticles on Cytotoxicity, Chemokine Expression, Reactive Oxygen Species, DNA Methylation, and DNA Damage: A Comprehensive in Vitro Analysis in Human Small Airway Epithelial Cells, Macrophages, and Lymphoblasts, Pirela (etal), 2014

The German Federal Institute for Risk Assessment (BfR) has warned 





> that printers and photocopiers can affect the health of office staff (CW 12 May 2008).



I could go on for a lot longer...


----------



## ian

From those articles,  I think it all comes down to the frequency and volume of printing that is output by the laser printer.  For instance a bank which prints out millions of statements or companies sending out shareholder statements, there is no doubt that it would warrant being placed in a dedicated print room with special ventilation.  But the vast majority of laser printers in use,  would not have a dedicated printer room. 
I am not questioning the effects on a person's health of these laser printers.
Some people are more bothered by these smells than others and I don't think it is right to dismiss their concerns as nonsense. I used some of the older hp lasers at work and they did have strong emissions.  Not sure if that has been resolved with some of the newer model printers.  I barely use a printer at work anymore,  they are slowly going the way of the fax machine.


----------



## WarrenBranco

Yeah you're right laser printer do emit ozone and it has a strong odor coming from it. Not good for your health especially at home.


----------

